# TNT Mariel Hemingway's Amazing Salad Dressing



## mollyanne (Apr 24, 2010)

When I saw Mariel on TV making this salad dressing, her kids were dipping their fingers in the blender and licking them as if it were cake batter!...it's THAT good! I make it all the time...I can't believe something this good can be so healthy for you:

*Mariel's Amazing Salad Dressing* (also used as a marinade)
_~ by Mariel Hemingway_

Blend all these ingredients together in a blender:

4 cups fresh organic
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 spinach, washed and dried
1/2 cup fresh basil leaves
Pinch organic sweetener (recommended: NuStevia)
1/2 cup yellow mustard
1 tablespoon apple cider vinegar
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



1/2 cup olive oil
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



10 kalamata olives pitted
Use this sauce on chicken, vegetables, pasta...everything! It can also be used as a marinade.


----------



## Kayelle (May 22, 2010)

How the heck did I miss this, Mollyanne??

Can't wait to try it.......belated thanks!


----------

